# Surgery Scheduled



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Wishing you a good outcome.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Good luck, permitchaser.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

good luck man.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Good luck! I'll call you later. I need to tell you about breaking my wrist yesterday.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks
Laminotomy/micro discectomy is what I’m having. I was told by the Orthopaedic he will make an 18mm incision, take out some bone and cut the ligament that’s pressing on my nerve
I’ve been having a lot of leg pain that keeps me from running or biking ‍♀ so I was told after the surgery I can do those things 
I can still swim, just got back from a 1,000 yd work out 
I’m not getting any younger so I think this will be beneficial 

Thanks to everyone for your good words


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good luck with that sinus swab.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Good luck with that sinus swab.


Before surgery I had to take a day off and go to 3 doctors. One for pre op, Then my PCP for blood test, urinalysis, chest X-Ray, then to my Cardiologist for an EKG. My blood test included an anti body test for covid. The next day I had to get a nose swab. So far no kungflu.
The nurse at the cardiologist said they needed to make sure i could get through surgery. I told her I just swam 1,000 yds. The day before so I'm ready


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Good vibes at your surgeon! Good health to you sir!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

My prayers for you, hope all goes well.

I am a veteran of back surgery, spinal fusion with rods and pedicle screws T12-L5, in 2010. I was out of work 2 months, went back full time and never looked back. I fell off my roof, installing a metal roof. Landed on my feet, crushed my L3 60%.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Follow directions especially Dr. and PT and get well soon!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

fishnpreacher said:


> My prayers for you, hope all goes well.
> 
> I am a veteran of back surgery, spinal fusion with rods and pedicle screws T12-L5, in 2010. I was out of work 2 months, went back full time and never looked back. I fell off my roof, installing a metal roof. Landed on my feet, crushed my L3 60%.


darn hate hearing that. Stay off roofs


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Praying for a smooth operation and speedy recovery!


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

FB live is where its at.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Good luck man. As an ex college FB player I’ve got a lot of friends who are ex-jocks that are all beaten up and I know 6 guys who have had a micro-discectomy and it changed their lives for the better.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Good luck on a speedy recovery and back on the water! The real one, not the pool


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> Thanks
> Laminotomy/micro discectomy is what I’m having. I was told by the Orthopaedic he will make an 18mm incision, take out some bone and cut the ligament that’s pressing on my nerve
> I’ve been having a lot of leg pain that keeps me from running or biking ‍♀ so I was told after the surgery I can do those things
> I can still swim, just got back from a 1,000 yd work out
> ...


I had this done on L5S1 last January and it was the best thing I’ve ever done. the two weeks after were boring, a lot of sitting and being scared to pick stuff up. After six weeks I was cleared for normal activity and have felt amazing ever since. I woke up from the surgery pain free. Amazing
I hope your experience is as good as mine.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

efi2712micro said:


> Good luck on a speedy recovery and back on the water! The real one, not the pool


Thanks man 
I can't wait to get my boat out to chase carp on fly


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

spinnb7 said:


> I had this done on L5S1 last January and it was the best thing I’ve ever done. the two weeks after were boring, a lot of sitting and being scared to pick stuff up. After six weeks I was cleared for normal activity and have felt amazing ever since. I woke up from the surgery pain free. Amazing
> I hope your experience is as good as mine.


Thanks, that's good to here. Mine is L4,L5S3


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> Thanks, that's good to here. Mine is L4,L5S3


The neurosurgeon who did mine came highly recommended, I got a little nervous because he looked maybe a day over 25 but his dad was an awesome neuro as well. Best of success on this


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Kinda radical to get out of honey-do's.......good luck and be safe


----------



## squeezer1 (Nov 22, 2012)

Good luck with your surgery.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Can't wait to see all the flies! Good luck


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Good luck with the procedure and speedy recovery!


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Good Luck and post them flys


----------



## LastCast (Jun 13, 2012)

following up with physical therapy religiously is the most important part. It keeps the scar tissue from forming


----------



## 8w8n8 (Sep 30, 2017)

Humor is the best medicine! A few (corny) jokes to get you smiling before the operation … then to tell your surgeon, _AFTER_ _THE SURGERY!_ It use to be that nurses and airline stewardesses always told the best jokes … but that was years ago. Now, I first ask them if they know any good jokes before I tell them any.

Anyway, here’s to a speedy, _but complete_, recovery … saluté!


_A woman in her forties went to a plastic surgeon for a face-lift._
The surgeon told her about a new procedure called "The Knob", where a small knob is placed on the top of a woman's head and can be turned to tighten up her skin to produce the effect of a brand new face lift … so, of course, the woman wanted "The Knob."
Over the course of years, the woman tightened the knob, and the effects were wonderful, the woman remained young looking and vibrant.
After ten years, the woman returned to the surgeon and told him: "I've had to turn the knob many times and I've always loved the results.
But now I've developed two annoying problems: First, I have these terrible bags under my eyes and the knob won't get rid of them."
The doctor looked at her closely and said, "Those aren't bags, those are your breasts."
“Oh!”, she said, "Well I guess there's no point in asking about the goatee.”


_Sam and Becky are celebrating their 50th wedding anniversary when Sam asks his wife, “Becky, I was wondering if you’ve ever cheated on me?”_
Becky replies, “Oh, Sam, why would you ask such a question now? You don’t want to ask that question...”
“Yes, Becky, I really want to know. Please...”
“Well, all right, three times...”
“Three, hmmm. When were they?”
“Well Sam, remember when you were 35 years old and you really wanted to start that business on your own and no bank would give you a loan? Remember, one day the bank manager himself came over to the house and signed the loan papers, no questions asked...”
“Oh Becky, you did that for me! I respect you even more than ever, to do such a thing for me. So when was number two?”
“Well Sam, remember when you had that last heart attack and you needed that very tricky operation, and no surgeon would touch you? Then remember how Dr. Morris came all the way up here to do the surgery himself and then you were in good shape again...”
“I can’t believe it Becky, that you would do such a thing for me, to save my life... I couldn’t have a more wonderful wife... All right then, when was the third time?”
“Well Sam, remember a few years ago when you really wanted to be president of the fishing club and you were 97 votes short...”


_A well renown_ _CARDIOLOGIST has passed away._
All of his family members, colleagues, and former students attend his funeral service. Near the end of the ceremony, his decorated coffin is being lowered into a HEART-SHAPED_ patch of red flowers_, which opens up just before the coffin is being lowered. During _that_ process, a man amongst the congregation of mourners bursts out in laughter.
Appalled, the mourners look at him while a mourner next to him asks him why he is laughing.
"I've just pictured how MY funeral would look like!", the man answered, while trying to contain his laughter.
"And, what's so funny about it?", the mourner sternly asked.
Somewhat calmed down, the man replied, "I apologize …its just … I’m a proctologist!"


_A man walks into a plastic surgeons office and tells the doctor, "S-s-sir m-my p-p-p-penis is t-too l-l-l-long."_
The doctor replies, "Well how is that?"
So the man says, "W-w-well its s-s-so l-l-long that i-i-it p-p-pulls on my t-t-tongue a-a-and it g-g-gives me t-t-this st-st-stutter … a-a-and w-w-women wo-wo-won’t go out w-w-with m-m-me be-be-because I st-stutter!"
After a thorough examination the doctor tells the man, "It won’t be that difficult, I’ll just remove this part in the middle and your stuttering will be history … we’ll schedule an appointment next week."
"Y-y-yes t-t-that w-w-w-would be aw-awesome!" the man replies.
A couple weeks after the successful operation, the man sees the surgeon for a follow-up visit and declares, "Hey doc, your operation was perfect, I don’t stutter anymore and I already have a girlfriend! But she's been kind-of complaining about my size and was wondering if I could get maybe another inch back?"
The doctor replied, "N-n-n-no, a-a-absolutely n-n-not."



(Sorry if I offended any stutterers, proctologists, plastic surgeons, or women that have had facelifts' that weren't 100% successful ... too bad fishing-club presidents, your secret would have eventually surfaced, lol! - n8)


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

permitchaser said:


> I have an out patient back surgery next Wednesday. After I can’t drive or work for 2 weeks. I’m planning on tying flies and posting them on here as a way to not go crazy


I can't wait to see what you tie up all hopped up on pain pills. Looking forward to it.

Best wishes Permit for a quick and perfect recovery.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

I had a lumbar Laminectomy 15 years ago with fantastic results. All the best to you -


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Best to you and your speedy recovery - meantime show us those flies.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> I can't wait to see what you tie up all hopped up on pain pills. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Best wishes Permit for a quick and perfect recovery.


They said they will give me Percocet but I'll probably take lots of ibuprofen which tends to jack me up so who knows what's coming


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

permitchaser said:


> They said they will give me Percocet but I'll probably take lots of ibuprofen which tends to jack me up so who knows what's coming


Take both at the same time...should prove good for some new inventive flies.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Pay no attention to the talking unicorns, they lie.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I took a look at my materials stored in plastic boxes. I found some chicken capes i did not know i had, i found 2 Hungarian Partridge capes from birds I harvested years ago in Montana. Also some pink calf tail?. I was looking for my orange bard feathers and found a bag. Ordered some barbell eyes and hi- float fiber from FTD


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I’m back from surgery. All went well 
I was laying in a bed before going to the operating room and the next thing I knew I was back where I started I don’t remember anything 
The doctor said he did the bone and tendon cut but also removed the bulging disc
They gave me so many drugs I am having trouble staying awake 
So far I’m great.
Thanks to all


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I don’t like this new format


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

FlyBy said:


> Good luck! I'll call you later. I need to tell you about breaking my wrist yesterday.


Yikes! 😖


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> I have an out patient back surgery next Wednesday. After I can’t drive or work for 2 weeks. I’m planning on tying flies and posting them on here as a way to not go crazy


Hoping for a fast recovery. Let the fly tying insanity begin! 🤪


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Prayers, my Brother!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I got back for surgery late yesterday. And my bad leg, the reason for surgery, hurt twice as much as before, man it hurt. So i took the Percocet
And Neurontin before bed and this morning no pain except a little at the incision site. The Dr told my wife that he also cut the bulging pad off the disk. So we'll see. May go down and tie some flies later. I've been watching YouTube on my TV all week before the surgery about tying Carp flies. They kinda all look the same. I did like the craw fish fly by MadRiver


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok I'm probably still full of drugs. Sitting here with a back brace on the cost $350 and compression sleeves on my legs from toes to groin. Fly's are ok but I pulled an eye off one 






























The first Tarpon fly is called My Super Toad. I lost one in SC with a guide false casting with my 13 wt. no fish
The next one is a carp fly form Mad River YouTube Crawfish


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Been tying carp flies. Talked to Henry, the go to carp expert, says i only need 2-3 flies for carp. But I can't help but try new patterns with my surgery boredom


----------



## B_ONE (Nov 29, 2018)

I’m a spine surgeon.

Microdiscectomies are game changers. Low risk, high reward, relatively fast recovery. Good medical evidence to support that it improves pain, function, and quality of life. I love the surgery because patients wake up and their leg pain is gone in the recovery room.

best of luck!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

B_ONE said:


> I’m a spine surgeon.
> 
> Microdiscectomies are game changers. Low risk, high reward, relatively fast recovery. Good medical evidence to support that it improves pain, function, and quality of life. I love the surgery because patients wake up and their leg pain is gone in the recovery room.
> 
> best of luck!


Thanks Dr. Not that much back pain especially after i took off the bandage after 3 days. Still have some leg pain that I'm sure will go away with time
Looking foward to get back swimming laps. Real ready to get rid of these compression hose


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Ill be posting carp flies I tied. Without drugs...maybe


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Got a little Oxycodone and Gabapentin in me so I decided good time to tie some flies








A little FTD dubbing and some Guinee Hen collars. I had some Guinee's a few years back and collected their feathers. They are very cool grey and black with white dots


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I







think I got a little crazy on drugs and went a little over board. Tried for a hellgrammite


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Fish it and let them decide....I bet it will catch'em


----------



## Barbless Bob (Apr 22, 2019)

permitchaser said:


> Thanks
> Laminotomy/micro discectomy is what I’m having. I was told by the Orthopaedic he will make an 18mm incision, take out some bone and cut the ligament that’s pressing on my nerve
> I’ve been having a lot of leg pain that keeps me from running or biking ‍♀ so I was told after the surgery I can do those things
> I can still swim, just got back from a 1,000 yd work out
> ...


Hi Permitchaser,
Words of encouragement! For what it's worth, I had a lumbar laminectomy in 1989. Before the operation, I couldn't walk and had to sleep on the floor. Minutes after I woke up after the surgery, the pain decreased about 85 percent and I could walk the halls with the nurse! After 6 weeks, I was pretty much back to normal and haven't had any major setbacks for 30 years. Hope your results are as good! Best wishes!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Barbless Bob said:


> Hi Permitchaser,
> Words of encouragement! For what it's worth, I had a lumbar laminectomy in 1989. Before the operation, I couldn't walk and had to sleep on the floor. Minutes after I woke up after the surgery, the pain decreased about 85 percent and I could walk the halls with the nurse! After 6 weeks, I was pretty much back to normal and haven't had any major setbacks for 30 years. Hope your results are as good! Best wishes!


Bob thanks, I still have some leg pain but I'm amazed my back is not bad. The leg pain is from my Dr messing with my nerve to free it from pinching. I'm taking Gabapentin for that and it seems like its getting better. I have another week where i can't drive and then another week without working, 3 in total. If i can drive the 3rd week I'm going to try to get my boat out to chase carp. I'm so bored, I cant do anything but tie flies. My carp boxes are getting full. Oh i tied up new leaders for my 2 carp rods,7&8 wt. I went 50-40-30-20 lb cover all the blood knots with pliobond


----------



## B_ONE (Nov 29, 2018)

Where do you fish for carp?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

B_ONE said:


> Where do you fish for carp?


right now I can 't go but Jackson Lake and the Chattahoochee river is where I'm going


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Permitechaser, I just saw this thread, but more long term encouragement. I had a outpatient laparoscopic discectomy (L4/L5) in 2007 and have not had any more trouble. It fixed me. I try to avoid doing things that are exceedingly stupid like grabbing a loaded 70qt ice chest off of the ground and swinging it up into the boat by myself, but otherwise I live without restrictions or excessive back pain, other than normal old man aches. I hope the rest of your recovery goes well, and I hope your long term results are as good as what I experienced. I did have leg/hamstring pain for a while after the surgery, but that was because my hamstring was so ridiculously tight from having the back issue. A few sessions of having a PT kick my ass helped that.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

redchaser said:


> Permitechaser, I just saw this thread, but more long term encouragement. I had a outpatient laparoscopic discectomy (L4/L5) in 2007 and have not had any more trouble. It fixed me. I try to avoid doing things that are exceedingly stupid like grabbing a loaded 70qt ice chest off of the ground and swinging it up into the boat by myself, but otherwise I live without restrictions or excessive back pain, other than normal old man aches. I hope the rest of your recovery goes well, and I hope your long term results are as good as what I experienced. I did have leg/hamstring pain for a while after the surgery, but that was because my hamstring was so ridiculously tight from having the back issue. A few sessions of having a PT kick my ass helped that.


Thanks redchaser I’m going to the Dr tomorrow for my 3 week appointment to see if I can start back swimming laps. No lifting more than 10 lbs. for a while. Yes my leg hurt after surgery because of all the cutting he did on nerves. But it’s getting better


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> Thanks redchaser I’m going to the Dr tomorrow for my 3 week appointment to see if I can start back swimming laps. No lifting more than 10 lbs. for a while. Yes my led hurt after surgery because of all the cutting he did on nerves. But it’s getting better


When my doctor told me I couldn't lift more than 3 pounds for a while, I looked at him dead serious and said "But how am I going to Pee"....


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok thanks to everyone. Yesterday marked 5 weeks since surgery. Since my Dr. Pulled the nerve out of the way to cut the ligament, then cut bone and cut the bulging disc., I've had back and leg pain since. Today my leg pain is starting to get better, I guess the nerves are starting to heal. I went back to work last week. I couldn't drive the first 2 weeks or swim laps, I've been swimming laps for 14 years, 3 times a week. I am able to get back to swim laps next Monday.
My biggest disappointment is I can't take my boat out to chase Carp on fly. I can't lift more than 10 lbs. So that means the battery for the electric winch and the trolling motor plus the Yeti cooler I use as a casting platform all weigh way over 10 lbs. Today I received a text from USGS saying there's plenty of water coming from Buford Dam down the Chattahoochee river to float my boat. 😟


----------

